# looking to buy conveyor dryer



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

i am looking for a smaller compact conveyor dryer. found one on craigslist but the owner says he doesnt know what brand it is and there are no labels. Screen Printing Conveyor Dryer does anyone know what kind this is? and what should i look for in a conveyor dryer?


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like junk. Wait for a good used name brand dryer.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

If your willing to spend abit I know of a guy who is selling one that's along that line. the sellers name is 1printinator. I don't know what it would cost to ship but he wants about $1,400 for a brand new one that can also do hats. we are saving our quaters for it but we know who sells them also not on ebay. The heating element can be turned at an angle to dry hats. have a look. the item # is 261037130276.


----------



## Chuckie C (Sep 22, 2007)

Just got one from ebay.
Vastex D-100.
Haven't used it yet.
I will let you know how it works.
Hopefly it works out as good as it sounds.


----------



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

drscotty14 said:


> i am looking for a smaller compact conveyor dryer. found one on craigslist but the owner says he doesnt know what brand it is and there are no labels. Screen Printing Conveyor Dryer does anyone know what kind this is? and what should i look for in a conveyor dryer?


Looks like a Caps dryer.

Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't understand. What's the benefit of getting a vastex from eBay? I would think support an warranty would be better if it was purchased direct? Am I missing something here?


----------



## vastex (Oct 28, 2011)

Hegemone said:


> I don't understand. What's the benefit of getting a vastex from eBay? I would think support an warranty would be better if it was purchased direct? Am I missing something here?


That is actually a dealer of ours that's sells equipment on eBay. When you purchase through him, it is still coming from our factory, brand new with warranty


----------



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

some people say they wouldnt get a flash dryer smaller than 18". how about converyer dryers? is 18" wide heat element good for conveyors? or should i go bigger?


----------



## tkster95 (Aug 11, 2011)

Have been looking into a dryer myself. Was worried the 18 inch models wouldn't be big enough. Was looking at this one BBC Big Buddy 3 Conveyor Dryer
The big buddy 3 but haven't heard anything about it. Anyone using one of these? Any helP would be appreciated. Also wanted a dryer with an exhaust built in to get the fumes out. With his sort of dryer can you add an exhaust? Or is that what a forced air conveyor technically is?


----------



## NEWAGEHOODIE (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a National Equipment 2408 Electric Conveyor Dryer Unit I am will to part with.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just ordered a Vastex D100 from Rebecka @ AST.
They had excellent customer service when I had an issue with a Vastex flash unit.
Will give a review of it when it gets here next week


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

BnC Custom Ink said:


> Looks like a Caps dryer.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


That's not a CAPS dryer.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

drscotty14 said:


> i am looking for a smaller compact conveyor dryer. found one on craigslist but the owner says he doesnt know what brand it is and there are no labels. Screen Printing Conveyor Dryer does anyone know what kind this is? and what should i look for in a conveyor dryer?


Please don't.. Even if you're just starting out, start right..
even if you're getting something used research first what others are using, things you want to accomplish, pros and cons..

anyway garbarrrrge.. Conveyor dryer - t-shirt printing equipment and supplies


----------



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

what size heat element should i look for in a conveyor dryer?


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

Message sent. I have a friend with a small workhorse that he is trying to get rid of.


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

Chuckie C said:


> Just got one from ebay.
> Vastex D-100.
> Haven't used it yet.
> *I will let you know how it works*.
> Hopefly it works out as good as it sounds.




*Hey Chuckie,

How is the dryer working out for you? please reply with details. 

Thanks.



Tough
*


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

superD70 said:


> I just ordered a Vastex D100 from Rebecka @ AST.
> They had excellent customer service when I had an issue with a Vastex flash unit.
> *Will give a review of it when it gets here next week*




*Hi David,

How is the dryer treating you? Are you happy with its performance? Please advice with details.

Thank you.



Tough*


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Extremely happy with the D100 from vastex, money well spent.
You have to pay attention when loading 2-3x size garments but I'm loving it.
I can't recommend Rebecca @ AST enough, I had a shipping issue when I bought my vastex flash from them and they overnighted me the parts to fix it to get my job out and then she offered to send me another new unit to replace the one I fixed.
I gratefully declined as there was nothing wrong with it other than a small dent and the part I replaced that they supplied for free.

I will be buying all my Vastex equipment from then from now on


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

superD70 said:


> Extremely happy with the D100 from vastex, money well spent.
> You have to pay attention when loading 2-3x size garments but I'm loving it.
> I can't recommend Rebecca @ AST enough, I had a shipping issue when I bought my vastex flash from them and they overnighted me the parts to fix it to get my job out and then she offered to send me another new unit to replace the one I fixed.
> I gratefully declined as there was nothing wrong with it other than a small dent and the part I replaced that they supplied for free.
> ...



Thank you very much David for the quick reply and the referral. How much shipping did you pay? did you assemble it your self or bought it assembled? If you put it together was it easy to do?


Tough


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great info and I'm looking forward to everybody's replies/reviews as I'm looking for a conveyor dryer as well.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I assembled it in about 20 min or less, piece of cake. Was very well packaged and had great instructions and all the hardware was there as well, typical with Vastex apparently, my flash was the same way.
Shipping was remarkably cheaper than I thought, I'd have to find the invoice for the actual amount, came in 3 fairly small boxes IIRC
I was running shirts thru it the first hour I owned it


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

superD70 said:


> I assembled it in about 20 min or less, piece of cake. Was very well packaged and had great instructions and all the hardware was there as well, typical with Vastex apparently, my flash was the same way.
> Shipping was remarkably cheaper than I thought, I'd have to find the invoice for the actual amount, came in 3 fairly small boxes IIRC
> I was running shirts thru it the first hour I owned it




Thank you very much David.


----------



## bugsbunny2 (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a Econo-Red 2 54" for sale. Bought in '07, used to '09, then in my storage since, we downsized after the '08 down turn. $3500. Lightly used, ready to go.
734-665-3301 Scott Michigan


----------

